# Q. about updating our profiles...



## "Roger" (Apr 10, 2007)

I believe that I have done it to include the correct BBS Member code (crossing my fingers that I am right about that), but I noticed this comment within one of the initial instruction posts...

"The BBS Member Code will be updated much more frequently than the stagnant TUG Member Password was."

Does this mean that we will have to periodically (and frequently) update our profiles (much like we are doing now)?  How will we be notified when changes occur.

TIA


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 10, 2007)

just depends...itll happen more frequently than "never"...but its not going to be a monthly thing or anything. =)


----------



## Dottie (Apr 11, 2007)

Is the member code that shows up when you log into resort reviews the one that should be on a tug updated member profile?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes. See the "TUG Members" link under "Global Announcements" above for more info about updating your profile.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> I believe that I have done it to include the correct BBS Member code (crossing my fingers that I am right about that)



Checked your profile.  You're all set.



> "The BBS Member Code will be updated much more frequently than the stagnant TUG Member Password was."
> 
> Does this mean that we will have to periodically (and frequently) update our profiles (much like we are doing now)?  How will we be notified when changes occur.



The old password had not been updated in over two years.  Bill always hated to update it because such a high percentage of the update emails we sent were not received due to all the reasons mentioned *here*, and it took months to straighten out the confusion that ensued. 

By allowing the old universal password to get so 'stale', one could be still shown as a TUG member on the bbs long after one's membership had actually elapsed.   Lots of folks with expired memberships didn't realize it because the bbs still showed them as members.  A more frequent updating of the code will minimize this problem.

With the new system, no emails will be necessary to disseminate the BBS Member Code, as the current code will always be shown when a user with an active TUG Membership logs into the Members-only login system. 

The frequency of changes to the BBS Member Code has not been decided yet, but I'm leaning toward doing it quarterly.  Once you're familiar with the process, the whole thing shouldn't take over 30 seconds or so.  

When the code is updated, there will be prominent announcements here on the bbs, and there will be a several week grace period in which both the old and new values will be honored.


----------



## happybaby (Apr 11, 2007)

I received an email from TUG with the new user name and password.  I log into the review section now using the new password and not the old password     ****
Is that all I have to do?   I am logging into review section ok without any problems.

For the BBS I still use my sign in name and password    No Changes?

I don't see under profile where to change password for the review section, unless I am missing something 

DAH!!   Sorry   did not scroll down far enough to see where the old review password was.   I now changed it to the password I received in the email.

Should be ok now ???


----------



## Laurie (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't figure this out. Weeks ago I got the new password to the reviews section worked out. Now I just edited my profile at the bottom of some screen, because I got a red personal warning, and now I'm back to being a Guest - for a moment I think I saw some code somewhere, but now I can't find the durn thing. Can someone give a link to how to find this BBS code? I have been clicking around in circles for over an hour and I'm getting dizzy! 

Never mind - found it again right after asking this, I think I'm ok again!


----------



## armlem2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> Checked your profile.  You're all set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## happybaby (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I can't figure this out. Weeks ago I got the new password to the reviews section worked out. Now I just edited my profile at the bottom of some screen, because I got a red personal warning, and now I'm back to being a Guest - for a moment I think I saw some code somewhere, but now I can't find the durn thing. Can someone give a link to how to find this BBS code? I have been clicking around in circles for over an hour and I'm getting dizzy!



I just changed the profile to the new password sent to me in the email for members only which is the "review" section  ???

I am now listed as a guest


----------



## Laurie (Apr 11, 2007)

happybaby, the code they're looking for in your profile isn't the one you were emailed. Instead, change the one in your profrile back to what it used to be - you know, the one we used to get into the reviews section. Save the change. Then there will be a red warning on your screen, with a highlighted link. Click on the link, and it will show you the new code that now needs to go into that box at the bottom of the screen when you Edit Profile. That's how I just finally fixed mine. 
Oy!

happybaby, looks like you found it - hopefully we both did!


----------



## happybaby (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie said:


> happybaby, the code they're looking for in your profile isn't the one you were emailed. Instead, change the one in your profrile back to what it used to be - you know, the one we used to get into the reviews section. Save the change. Then there will be a red warning on your screen, with a highlighted link. Click on the link, and it will show you the new code that now needs to go into that box at the bottom of the screen when you Edit Profile. That's how I just finally fixed mine. Oy!



we must have figured  it out at the same time !!!!    I am a member again


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

Any of you erroneously being shown as 'Guest':

What you must enter into your BBS Profile is no longer the Member Login password.  It is now the BBS Member Code.  This is a change from how we used to do it.  

This post can graphically guide you through the process:
*Revised Members-only area login system and effect on BBS*

If you already have your new password for the Member Login, you can skip the first part of the post and go halfway down the page to *PART II - EFFECT OF THIS CHANGE ON THE BBS*.


----------

